# Cleveland Area Support Group



## fozzybear (Nov 21, 2003)

Hello! I've searched among all the support groups in Cleveland and haven't really found anything geared toward a traditional support group for Social Anxiety. I find it hard to believe that no one in Cleveland has social anxiety.  I was playing with the idea of starting one via MeetUp.com, but I wanted to see what the consensus was here among the forum. This would be a stretch for me, but I thinking I'm ready to take the leap to give this a shot. Let me know what you think.

-Foz


----------



## tempelton (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there, just wondering if you ever got this idea off the ground? I would possibly be interested in being a part of this, if it is still on the cards.

Let me know. 

T


----------



## LookingThroughGlass (Jun 18, 2013)

I just joined this forum yesterday and I've already seen about 6 users with their location as Ohio. Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean they are around Cleveland, and I see your post is from over a year ago, but I think it's great if you were able to get this underway!


----------



## drewmulkins (Feb 7, 2014)

*me too*

I also live in Cleveland and am looking for a group


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Fun times in Cleveland:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Fun times in Cleveland:


Imagine all of those popped balloons everywhere. :b


----------



## Juicy422 (Mar 3, 2014)

I also am looking for a group in Cleveland


----------



## tash1023 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cleveland support groups*

I know that this is a really old thread, but my psychologist referred me to a site that has a lot of meet up locations in Cleveland. I have been searching for a support group for years and was elated to find that there were some in the area. Here's the link:

https://www.recoveryinternational.org/meetings/find-a-meeting/#map_top


----------



## ShyRonnie (Oct 17, 2015)

tash1023 said:


> I know that this is a really old thread, but my psychologist referred me to a site that has a lot of meet up locations in Cleveland. I have been searching for a support group for years and was elated to find that there were some in the area. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.recoveryinternational.org/meetings/find-a-meeting/#map_top


Hi Tash, I am also from Cleveland. Have you found a group yet?


----------

